# Introducing Miss Haley Ann =) pics on page 5-almost 14 months old now!!



## PrayinForBaby

Well, this is a tad late...

As some of you know, I had false labor at 30 weeks..when I was checked then I was 1cm dilated and 0% effaced...then at 32 wks I had another false labor, but did not progress any further. So I was closely monitored from 32 wks on with weekly appts with my OB, plus twice a week I had to go to NST's. My lil Haley bug performed wonderfully on all the NST's we had. So at 35 weeks, at the appt my FH measured 36cm, which is still a week ahead, but my entire pregnancy I was measuring 2-4 wks ahead from FH, so it was a bit odd, but no big deal...at my 36 wk visit, again my FH was 36cm, again odd, but no biggie....then at my 37 wk visit, my FH measured yet again 36cms! lol So my OB had me go the same day for an ultrasound to check growth and the amniotic fluid level. This was Fri, July 2 and my LO measured on ultrasound to be 8lbs 4oz and my amniotic fluid level was 7.9. Normal is 10 and reason to induce immediately is 5, so I was low but not too low. So my OB said that she wanted me to continue to go for my NST's and we'd see at my next appt how things were going the following Friday. Well, on Saturday I started to get this HORRIBLE headache, played it off all weekend until Monday I couldn't take it anymore, I called my OB and asked what I should do, she sent me to triage on Labor and Delivery to be monitored. Turns out my BP was 139/94, so I sat there for several hours while they monitored the baby and checked my urine for protein. They checked my cervix then, I was 3cm dilated 0% effaced. So I gained 2 cm from 30 wks, lol But still, early labor, nothing to be too excited about. My urine that day had some protein in it so they sent me home (after baby was completely fine on the monitor) to do a 12 hr urine collection (soo gross! lol) So Tues morning, I dropped off my pee, went to my NST, then home to wait for the results of my pee...my OB's nurse called me that afternoon, said everything was normal and there was no protein in my urine, but said the Dr wanted to schedule another growth scan and fluid check for before my next visit. I asked her what they would do if the level was low again and the nurse said, more than likely if it was the same or less that they would induce, so she scheduled me for Thurs morning at 8:30 for the ultrasound at the hospital. So we go for the scan, tried to get an estimated fetal weight...but my LO's head was too low in the birth canal to get an accurate measurement so we assumed at least 9lbs since she was 8 lbs 4 oz the Fri before, but my fluid level had went from 7.9 to 6.3...so the tech called my Dr. My Dr asked to speak to me, so I got on the phone..Dr said that since the levels were decreasing and I was 37+6 that she felt most comfortable going ahead and sending me upstairs to Labor and Delivery to be induced bc she thought the baby would be better on the outside since with low fluid that the baby can compress its umbilical cord. So my hubby and I head upstairs (all of our bags were in the car bc we figured that we would deliver that day)...we get upstairs and have to go wait in triage bc all the delivery rooms are full!!! So we go ahead and get all of our delivery paperwork filled out there and the nurses tell me to go take a walk but to just stay close by and call the dept and check in every 30 minutes until we get a room to start our induction. So we go walking...I actually started having some mild contractions, so about an hour and a half after we left triage we called back to check in and they had us a room. So we went upstairs, after a few minutes got checked back into our room and I got examined....low and behold, active labor had began on its own!!! I was 4cm dilated and 70% effaced, can't quite remember what the deal was with the baby being stationed, but she was just above the cervix opening. So, they went ahead and broke my waters and started me on pitocin to speed things up(this was about 2:20pm). Unfortunately I didnt have a catherter in for the first few hours so by 8pm I had only dilated to 4.5 cm and got to 90% effaced. They ended up cathing me at that time and turned up my pitocin to where at 11pm I was 6 cm and 100%! Woot! I got my epidural in probably around 6pm or so, technically before I reallly needed it, but the guy that does them was in between c sections so it was the perfect time for me to get it then. So at 11pm when the nurse checked me and said I was 6cm and 100% she ended up staying in my room with me, my husband, and my mom and was just chatting with us in her spare time. At 11:30pm she said she would be back in 30 min or so to check me again and that I should try to get some rest. So she left the room, my mom and I talked for a few minutes while my husband was asleep and then I decided to take a nap. I lowered my bed down and went to turn and lay on my right side to get comfortable and I felt a contraction! OMG it was the worst contraction of my life! And then I had unGodly pressure! It felt like there was a softball right inside my vagina! lol Then, I started flipping shit telling my mom "Mom, I'm feeling this! I have an epidural and am not supposed to be feeling this! OMG this baby is coming! I bet she's right there! Holy Shit! Momma get the nurse! I gotta push!" lol So my husband is stirring awake through me freaking out, my mom is paging the nurse to come check me and the phone is ringing bc I have visitors in the hallway wanting to come back. So I have my mom tell my visitors to stay out bc I really think I'm about to have this baby (turns out to be my dad, stepmom, and lil brother). The nurse came back in and said she really didn't think I was ready to go but she would check me anyway...well, she gets the fingertip inside and says "Oh hunni don't push yet, Dr Clarks not here and that baby is right there! You are complete!" So they start calling my dr, breakin my bed down and getting ready and in the mean time, I feel like my guts are going to explode out my vagina! :rofl: So I grab the top rails of the hospital bed pulling on them so hard that my entire body is shaking to avoid from pushing but it's not working! This was roughly 11:45pm that this started, lol And at 12:04am I told the nurse that I didn't care if the dr was there or not and I had to push, she was coming out and I wasn't gonna stop her! So she lets me do a few pushes to see how I'm going to push. Apparently I'm a good pusher because the dr showed up during one of my pushes and took over the nurses place. From the time the dr sat down I had my baby out in 5 contractions! I started pushing at 12:04am and gave birth to my beautiful baby girl, Haley Ann, at 12:26am! My husband said that watching her come out was absolutely amazing! And while it hurt more than anything in the world, I would do it 1,000 times again if it means I'll still have my baby girl! The nurses took her over to the little warming thingy to clean her up and she started having a lil trouble breathing, so they brought her to me for a minute to hold her but then had to take her to the NICU. They said where she descended so fast in the birth canal that where your body's contractions normally help to squeeze the fluid out of the babies lungs, that she didn't get all of hers out so she had to stay there for about 15 hours or so to make sure all the fluid reabsorbed and that her blood sugars stayed normal (I had gestational diabetes and funny enough, I've not had to do an injection or anything since she was born). But after about 3 hours of the delivery, my husband and I were able to go and see her and find out her condition...my beautiful baby came in at a whopping 7 lbs 2.5 oz 20" long! Waaaaayyyyyy off from what ultrasound was estimating her to be! So don't put too much into the weights they give ya! But we came home on Sunday evening, had to go back into the hospital Tuesday night to be treated under the bili lights for her jaundice since my breastfeeding her wasnt giving her enough despite my milk coming in on Sunday. So now, my baby is home, almost jaundice free (a few more days and her levels will be completely normal), not hungry since she's on formula now, and is thriving and is completely, utterly, absolutely perfect!! Her daddy and me still cant believe at times when we look at her that she's really ours and we made something as beautiful as she is, but I tell ya, I thank God every day for blessing my life and my husbands life in the way that he has and for giving us such a beautiful and healthy daughter! So ladies of BnB, meet Miss Haley Ann Simpkins!:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 55









8.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 56









11.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 51









19.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 57









20.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 79


----------



## PrayinForBaby

a few more :haha: *ALSO ADDED MORE PICS ON PG 3!!!!!!!!!*And page 4!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







14.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 16









15.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 17









12_crop.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 21









13.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 20









10.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## xxandrea1989x

she is absolutely gorgeous.. Well done xx


----------



## LeanneS177

congratulations hun, what a doll xx


----------



## bungle

Fab story and gorgeous pics - well done mummy x


----------



## ohmybabybump.

congrats!!!!!!:) shes gorgeous!!


----------



## Justagirlxx

She is beautiful! Huge congrats hun! xx


----------



## NeyNey

Oh sweets!!! She's just adorable, what a story!!! Thanks for sharing and a big congratulations xox


----------



## tickledpink3

Congrats. I had noticed I hadn't seen you around the boards. She is lovely !


----------



## JayeD

Congrats! She's gorgeous! I'm glad that they didn't have to induce you and that you started all on your own.


----------



## happy_mom

Congrats! She's gorgeous!


----------



## mumexpctinno3

She's beautiful congratulations xxxxx


----------



## bfphopeful

She's gorgeous, congratulations babes!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Thankyou all soo much, you ladies helped me through my entire pregnancy and I'm so thankful that I had you all to lean on! Being a mommy is such a wonderful position to hold and I really don't know how I lived this long without her! Haley is my everything!


----------



## nicholatmn

Congratulations!!! She's so adorable!!! :cloud9:


----------



## isil

she's gorgeous! congratulations :)


----------



## lil_boo84

Congrats shes so cute!!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats - she is soo cute


----------



## aob1013

She is stunning, you must be so proud xx


----------



## PrayinForBaby

aob1013 said:


> She is stunning, you must be so proud xx

Oh you know I am! Thankyou!:flower:


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:

She's soooooooooo adorable.


----------



## Kaitybug

Sigh, wonderful story!


----------



## cla

she is sooooooooooooo cute. i love the picture of her with her head band on


----------



## Kaylz--x

Aww Steph you've got me all emotional reading your birth story, it was amazing. Thanks for sharing :cry::flower:


----------



## sophd

congrats hun!!! She's adorable! Glad everything went okay! xx


----------



## kiwimama

awww she's just beautiful, congrats!


----------



## mordino

I only just seen this!!! Congratulations!!! Your baby is gorgeous!!


----------



## Megg33k

She is beautiful... such a pretty family you have!!! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Had to add it...my cute lil stinker!!! My hubby hates the pic of him without a shirt on too, but I told him he'll be happy to have that in 20 years when he has saggy man boobs :haha:
 



Attached Files:







28.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 17









26.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 14









23.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 20









24.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 19









21.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Groovychick

She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Megg33k

PrayinForBaby said:


> Had to add it...my cute lil stinker!!! My hubby hates the pic of him without a shirt on too, but I told him he'll be happy to have that in 20 years when he has saggy man boobs :haha:

The pic of him shirtless gives the impression that he might be getting ready to breastfeed! :rofl: Its the first thing I thought when I saw it! Its super cute though! Your daughter is an absolute doll!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Megg33k said:


> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> Had to add it...my cute lil stinker!!! My hubby hates the pic of him without a shirt on too, but I told him he'll be happy to have that in 20 years when he has saggy man boobs :haha:
> 
> The pic of him shirtless gives the impression that he might be getting ready to breastfeed! :rofl: Its the first thing I thought when I saw it! Its super cute though! Your daughter is an absolute doll!Click to expand...

:rofl: too funny!! he would die if i told him that though!!! :rofl:


----------



## LoolaBear

shes beautiful, congratulations, xx


----------



## Elphaba

Congratulations hun. Your little girl is gorgeous!


----------



## makeithappen

aww ive just sat here and cried reading your story! im so pleased for you and your perfect little girl! shes beautiful!


----------



## tickledpink3

The pic with the pink towel is just too adorable. It's like she knows a secret and isn't goin to tell


----------



## tashalina

oh she is beautiful!!! xxxx congratulations honey xx


----------



## PrayinForBaby

just updating again, lol being a proud mommy!!
 



Attached Files:







63.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 5









61.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 6









58.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6









56.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3









42.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PrayinForBaby

these last few are in no order...just randoms from since she was born:flower:
 



Attached Files:







50.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 1









40.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5









47.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3









54.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3









51.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pattysurveys

awww she is so beautiful


----------



## babyhopes2010

Awww shes PERFECT!
I bet your a well proud mommy


----------



## Hayley90

She's gorgeous, and has EXACTLY the same name as me! (just spelt differently !!) congrats xxx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Congratulations. What a story!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## mommy2baby2

What a great story and great pics! She looks a lot like you! Congrats!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats! She is gorgeous!


----------



## cla

i think she looks like her daddy. i bet you are both so proud of her:hugs:


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Its AMAZING how much she has changed! Awww!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







316.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 10









314.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8









311.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Blob

Awww congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## TwilightAgain

She's perfect! Congratulations :flower:


----------

